# Coopers bookmakers pale ale



## Toad (24/4/16)

Has anyone used the boot makers can? 
I have searched but can't find anything much on it. 
I grabbed a can and was wondering what hops or fermentables others have used if any. 
Was thinking 200g crystal, 1kg ldm and Galaxy/mosaic. 
Any input appreciated especially how the can is only $3 dearer than the standard apa so it doesn't have to be much better to warrant using it. 

Cheers.


----------



## Fendercaster (24/4/16)

Hey man. I used it for a brew for my uncle. Only tasted it today
I used the following.
I can
1kg LMD 
300g dextrose.
200g of crystal.
15g flame out galaxy. 

Its a nice drop but a bit dry for me. Its up to you. Id remove the dextrose and put malt. Nice and diff. Give it a go.


----------



## Toad (25/4/16)

Could u taste the nutty flavour the can states?


----------



## Fendercaster (25/4/16)

Not really. But that's my palate. I found it a bit bland but an easy drinking drop.


----------



## Toad (25/4/16)

Righto I'll be sure to hop and malt it up. Cheers.


----------



## Fendercaster (25/4/16)

Toad said:


> Righto I'll be sure to hop and malt it up. Cheers.


Id also 100% use a better yeast. This one was ok, but us05 or something similar would be a great change. some maltodextrin would be great too.


----------



## Toad (26/4/16)

Was wondering about the yeast. Us05 is the bomb but wasn't sure weather the can yeast would be worth a try with this one.


----------



## Fendercaster (26/4/16)

Toad said:


> Was wondering about the yeast. Us05 is the bomb but wasn't sure weather the can yeast would be worth a try with this one.


Yeh i thought the same, gave it a go. But has that real coopers pale ale taste. Something im not after


----------



## Gigantorus (27/4/16)

Maybe also add a little wheat DME to the bill as well?


----------



## Toad (27/4/16)

Copy that. [emoji108]


----------



## decr (29/4/16)

Yeah I'm going to be cautious with the kit yeasts that come with the new cans. The one that came with an amber ale can totally wrecked the batch.


----------



## Fendercaster (29/4/16)

Yeh myself and a few others found it very similar flavour to coopers pale ale (obviously as its the same company) this isnt desirable for me to i wont again. Its not bad, i just found it dry and give you a full feeling, stomach full.


----------



## Digga (29/4/16)

decr said:


> Yeah I'm going to be cautious with the kit yeasts that come with the new cans. The one that came with an amber ale can totally wrecked the batch.


Dunno if it's the kit yeast or my new hose.. I have done 3 bad batches out of 5 and and come to think of it every one that went bad was coopers tc rebranded jobs (new APA, IPA and Amber ale)

The other 2 were a saison and a dark ale. Both from coopers base. But different yeast!!

I thought that that the other 2 may have been because of the other fermenter were filled second and the chlorine smelling portion had passed but not its sounding more like the yeast!! I think I filled them at the same time!

Coopers


----------



## Fendercaster (29/4/16)

Digga said:


> Dunno if it's the kit yeast or my new hose.. I have done 3 bad batches out of 5 and and come to think of it every one that went bad was coopers tc rebranded jobs (new APA, IPA and Amber ale)
> 
> The other 2 were a saison and a dark ale. Both from coopers base. But different yeast!!
> 
> ...


Can you describe a little more on bad? Fruity? Sour? Dry? Not tastey?
Helps with the learning process
Cheers


----------



## peekaboo_jones (30/4/16)

Digga said:


> Dunno if it's the kit yeast or my new hose.. I have done 3 bad batches out of 5 and and come to think of it every one that went bad was coopers tc rebranded jobs (new APA, IPA and Amber ale)
> 
> The other 2 were a saison and a dark ale. Both from coopers base. But different yeast!!
> 
> ...


Bugger that's really frustrating!
Sounds like a sanitation or fermentation issue. We all know many factors can cause bad beer.
Have you changed any of equipment or processes?


----------



## Toad (30/4/16)

Will definitely be buying bulk us05


----------



## Digga (1/5/16)

Fendercaster said:


> Can you describe a little more on bad? Fruity? Sour? Dry? Not tastey?
> Helps with the learning process
> Cheers


I am pritty bad a describing tastes so excuse my lack of depth. 
I was tasting during fermentation and basically the flavor deminished as it went. Kinda tastes like chlorine or something with a sour hit at the back end.

Don't think it was infection the beers look fine and the bottles that were left after kegging haven't exploded. Finished gravity was normal and the beers still have body just this shit flavor.


----------



## Digga (1/5/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Bugger that's really frustrating!
> Sounds like a sanitation or fermentation issue. We all know many factors can cause bad beer.
> Have you changed any of equipment or processes?


Haven't changed the way I have sanitized / cleaned the equipment and have used the same fermenters after these bad batches and produced fine beer and cider. The only thing I can put it down to is the hose... it does smell very plastic and of chlorine so have been filling cubes directly out of the tab and dumping that in.

Have done around 40 batches and only these 3 bad ones in the last 7.

Just keep on trucking!


----------



## Fendercaster (1/5/16)

Digga said:


> Haven't changed the way I have sanitized / cleaned the equipment and have used the same fermenters after these bad batches and produced fine beer and cider. The only thing I can put it down to is the hose... it does smell very plastic and of chlorine so have been filling cubes directly out of the tab and dumping that in.
> 
> Have done around 40 batches and only these 3 bad ones in the last 7.
> 
> Just keep on trucking!


Yeh man. Sounds like some part of the kit. Best Try again and replace what you think. Im putting mine down to the yeast. Ill keep you posted when i do but im off thate for a little. But ill post back here when i do.


----------



## decr (4/5/16)

Digga said:


> Dunno if it's the kit yeast or my new hose.. I have done 3 bad batches out of 5 and and come to think of it every one that went bad was coopers tc rebranded jobs (new APA, IPA and Amber ale)
> 
> The other 2 were a saison and a dark ale. Both from coopers base. But different yeast!!
> 
> ...


Went back to LHBS and mentioned how shit it was, they said yep bad batch of yeast and gave me another kit for free. The white scum I got on top is apparently a known issue. Now do I dare to brew it or not...


----------



## Fendercaster (4/5/16)

I would Brew it with us05. But thats me. I keep the good coopers yeasts sometimes as a yeast topper for some of my stronger brew. (1050+ OG) but thats if im in need and dont have something on hand.


----------



## gdupagne (4/5/16)

+1 forUS05


----------



## Digga (5/5/16)

decr said:


> Went back to LHBS and mentioned how shit it was, they said yep bad batch of yeast and gave me another kit for free. The white scum I got on top is apparently a known issue. Now do I dare to brew it or not...


So is this a coopers known problem? I may have to check the website and see if there is anything mentioned.. At this stage I'm down around $100. The Devils half porter worked out ok with the kit yeast though.
Would be great to get sent a new order for free though!


----------



## Fendercaster (5/5/16)

I know. Its interesting to see how bad it is. I must admit my bootmaker wasnt the best and at the time i put it down to yeast. I have the devils porter ready too that ill try and let you know. Stock yeast and nottingham. Hope its not bad. I bought the can about 2 months ago. What happens if its crap too? Id be out 2 brews. Do i contact coopers? Or LHBS


----------



## Toad (5/5/16)

Put this down today. 
Bootmakers can
500g ldm
500g wheat malt
200g crystal grain steeped
10g Ella, 10g mosaic, 10g cascade. All at 1min. 
Us05 pitched at 18. 
Have fermenter set at 17. 
Hope it's delicious. Will let you know in 2 weeks. [emoji482]


----------



## Beersuit (5/5/16)

Coppers admitted there was a problem with their new yeasts in the pale, Amber and ipa. They were changed at the warehouse as soon as they were aware of the issue and a notification sent out to all brew shops via there respective state reps to pull all remaining kits from the shelf until fresh yeast arrived. I would be taking the issue up with Coppers as the new yeast was supposed to fix it. 

On a side note though why are people still under pitching using the supplied kit yeast. I know they state it's a premium yeast it's still under pitching. Always use a better reputable yeast and pitch appropriately.


----------



## Fendercaster (5/5/16)

I know what you mean


----------



## Fendercaster (5/5/16)

I fell undr that banner and its not something you just click and know. 
You assume that the yeast supplied is enough. 
There is no exact right or wrong way. 
And there is sooooooooooooo much information that also conflicts regularly.


----------



## Digga (6/5/16)

I have had success with with pitching single packets of the under the lid yeast.
Generally I will buy 2 of each can and pitch both the packs then dump the next brew on the cake. Had worked remarkabley well so far.
I thought against my better judgement that I would do these "new and improved cans" a try as cooper state. I admit that this was the first and last times I will be not adding extras to a kit.
And if it's the yeast under the can that has caused that it's fine.
I will be writing to coopers and trying to get replacement cans still.


----------



## Digga (12/5/16)

Ok so was just about time for me to re stock the cans and I thought I'll shoot coopers a line. Turns out that the cans I purchased were in the run of cans that had the bad yeast!! All 3 were affected as they ran same/similar yeast that was bad. That day they sent new cans out for free! . Wouldn't inform me any more than "it was the first run of yeast that was BAD" don't know if it was the reception chick just unaware or what..
Pritty stoked with the refund/replacement and also knowing that it wasn't me that caused it to turn out shit!


----------



## Stu Brew (12/5/16)

Im waiting on keggin mine....has been fermenting for 8 days now......just starting to slow down......I used the new IPA kit yeast that I didnt use with the IPA....so is that bad yeast? I ordered straight from coopers......


----------



## HitmanAU (12/5/16)

Digga said:


> Ok so was just about time for me to re stock the cans and I thought I'll shoot coopers a line. Turns out that the cans I purchased were in the run of cans that had the bad yeast!! All 3 were affected as they ran same/similar yeast that was bad. That day they sent new cans out for free! . Wouldn't inform me any more than "it was the first run of yeast that was BAD" don't know if it was the reception chick just unaware or what..
> Pritty stoked with the refund/replacement and also knowing that it wasn't me that caused it to turn out shit!


So where do you get the info on if your can is the bad batch or not? I just purchased mine from HBS and wouldn't want the yeast to kill the batch.


----------



## Digga (12/5/16)

The ones they were happy to refund where the IPA, pale ale and the amber ale. She said the amber ale should have been fine. I said that was the worst one had the strongest off though taste and all 3 had the same off flavor.
If I was both stu brew and hitmanAU I would be contacting coopers and asking if they can see if your order is the one. And HitmanAU I would ask if there is some sort of identification on the can that can trace back.
Good luck.
If you haven't used the can yet just use US05 instead


----------



## Digga (12/5/16)

Also she said it was the first 10 runs of cans so you would have had to buy them some time ago to get a bad one.


----------



## HitmanAU (12/5/16)

I've contacted them on Facebook. Mine has an expiry of next year.
Also my can is dented, is that a problem?


----------



## Graculus (13/5/16)

HitmanAU said:


> So where do you get the info on if your can is the bad batch or not? I just purchased mine from HBS and wouldn't want the yeast to kill the batch.


I'm sure I read on the Coopers forum that they are narrowed to down to which outlets had sold the dodgy cans. But you'd best wait till they get back to you.


----------



## HitmanAU (13/5/16)

Thanks guys. If they don't get back to me by tomorrow I'll drop it anyway


----------



## Stu Brew (25/5/16)

So Im kegged now. I used the IPA yeast from a kit I bought 8 weeks ago from QLD was the new version IPA can on my bootmaker mix bought direct from Coopers. The bootmaker has this weird metallic yeasty taste to it......never had it in a beer before....its not oxidized....im letting it cold condition more to see if I can drop the yeast out more to see if I dont have to chuck it....its barely drinkable but I did use a fair bit of hops so it hides the taste a little....not overly impressed that was almost $50 worth including the hops that mix


----------



## Toad (25/5/16)

Toad said:


> Put this down today.
> Bootmakers can
> 500g ldm
> 500g wheat malt
> ...


I don't know what went wrong but this shit is nasty. I'm thinking it may have got an infection it tastes that bad. Smells like punch and is tart. 
I used us05 so it's not the yeast. This was the most expensive brew I've made so very disappointed. 
A noob question.... I used 200g cracked crystal grain. Is this the wrong grain? I have since read that perhaps light crystal or pale crystal are what I should of used. Or is it all just crystal? Mine was a 1kg bag of mangrove jacks cracked crystal grain.


----------



## Stu Brew (25/5/16)

Toad said:


> I don't know what went wrong but this shit is nasty. I'm thinking it may have got an infection it tastes that bad. Smells like punch and is tart.
> I used us05 so it's not the yeast. This was the most expensive brew I've made so very disappointed.
> A noob question.... I used 200g cracked crystal grain. Is this the wrong grain? I have since read that perhaps light crystal or pale crystal are what I should of used. Or is it all just crystal? Mine was a 1kg bag of mangrove jacks cracked crystal grain.


IVe been brewing for 5 years....just started all grain......Im pretty sure its not the tiny bit of crystal


----------



## HitmanAU (25/5/16)

Well I put mine down just over a week ago and it took about 40 hours to start fermenting. Spoke to Coopers customer support and they said unlikely got lazy yeast. It may be okay still though, just smell and taste before bottling and if bad on either then chuck it.

They also said they'd send me a care pack with some extra yeast. So here I was expecting a few packs of yeast in the mail and I actually got a full new Bootmakers can and 2 boxes of DME a pack of carb drops and 4 packs of Brewers yeast! Stoked.

Will see how it is on Sunday, bottling day.


----------



## Stu Brew (26/5/16)

HitmanAU said:


> Well I put mine down just over a week ago and it took about 40 hours to start fermenting. Spoke to Coopers customer support and they said unlikely got lazy yeast. It may be okay still though, just smell and taste before bottling and if bad on either then chuck it.
> 
> They also said they'd send me a care pack with some extra yeast. So here I was expecting a few packs of yeast in the mail and I actually got a full new Bootmakers can and 2 boxes of DME a pack of carb drops and 4 packs of Brewers yeast! Stoked.
> 
> Will see how it is on Sunday, bottling day.


So thats what happened to me.....I wanted to use the IPA yeast from the previous kit I used US05 on.....and that mustve been the bad yeast out of the first new batches  im going to taste it today again but I recon it'll be going out.....3rd stuffed batch in 5 years....thanks coopers


----------



## HitmanAU (26/5/16)

I'm going to do a hydro read tonight, then again tomorrow, and once more on Saturday. If all the same then I'll bottle on Sunday... If it's all good that is


----------



## HitmanAU (27/5/16)

Tonight's hydro reading 1018.
Is that a little high?


----------



## Stu Brew (30/5/16)

HitmanAU said:


> Tonight's hydro reading 1018.
> Is that a little high?


Mine fermented for 11 [email protected] 20 degrees and the FG was 1012....way higher than I would expect


----------



## HitmanAU (30/5/16)

I've upped the temp of the fermenter to 18 as
It had dropped to 16.
I've also since done another reading and it was at 1016 so looks like it was stalled and is coming back.
It's now been going for 16 days. Still tastes and smells fine


----------



## Stu Brew (2/6/16)

So I emailed coopers support about this. They have sent me a reply paid address and want me to send them a couple of hte PETs since its a new product. They said essentially just send us some and we'll try work out whats up with it........hopefully they send me some beers back


----------



## HitmanAU (2/6/16)

Hahaaa that's good. Be funny if they drank it and it was so good they put you on the payroll lmao


----------



## Stu Brew (3/6/16)

HitmanAU said:


> Hahaaa that's good. Be funny if they drank it and it was so good they put you on the payroll lmao


Lol yeah Im probably not that good at brewing.......will be interesting to see what htey say!


----------



## HitmanAU (3/6/16)

Keep us updated


----------



## HitmanAU (3/6/16)

Mine has been stable at 1014 for 2 days now. Going to test again today and of its the same, bottle tomorrow or Sunday


----------



## HitmanAU (6/6/16)

It was still around 1013-1014 today so I bottled, got 64 bottles out of it with only a little left in the FV.
Hopefully turns out okay.
Batch number two this weekend I think?


----------



## peekaboo_jones (8/6/16)

Well done. I went to bottle my 2nd bootmaker this week and it's infected :'( I think my sanitation was slack when I transferred to another fermenter to cold condition.
Hope yours turns out well


----------



## Digga (8/6/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Well done. I went to bottle my 2nd bootmaker this week and it's infected :'( I think my sanitation was slack when I transferred to another fermenter to cold condition.
> Hope yours turns out well


No need to transfer for CCing just remove and cover the airlock or block it and you are good to drop.

Sorry to hear that you had an infected brew... hard to take personally as it's one of your own!


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/6/16)

Stu Brew said:


> Mine fermented for 11 [email protected] 20 degrees and the FG was 1012....way higher than I would expect


What were the fermentables used in it? If it was a kit and malt extract then 1.012 would be pretty much bang on what you'd expect.


----------

